# How to Uninstall OBS Virtual Camera?



## fzberlinches (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi, last week I've installed last version of OBS on my Mac (macOS Big Sur). After a few tests with the virtual camera I uninstalled the software but the virtual camera is still on the cameras list in every browser I have.

I've tried to uninstall the software with the appCleaner software and similar, but with the same results. I've also tried to reboot the computer, the browsers, looking manually for any folder related with the OBS, etc.

As far as I know I have nothing related with OBS on my laptop but the camera virtual is still on the browsers.


----------



## tinusriyanto (Aug 2, 2021)

This is the uninstall method listed on the github page of the original plugins prior to being merged into OBS (https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam)

You can easily uninstall this plugin by deleting the OBS plugin (in /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/) and the DAL plugin (in /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/).
sudo rm -rf /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin
sudo rm -rf /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-mac-virtualcam

I think the second line is not needed since in my current machine I cannot find that folder


----------



## fzberlinches (Aug 2, 2021)

I've also tried that lines but I don't have any of that folders.


----------

